# Main > General Discussion >  City "Maps from the Mind"

## RobA

Artist who creates (real world) city maps which show neighborhoods and main connections between them.  He feels it is representative of the way we perceive locations.

http://www.archiespress.com/products.php




I like!

-Rob A>

----------

